# problème avec ipod shuffle



## freepitt54 (3 Avril 2008)

on vient de m' offrir un ipod shuffle mais mon ordinateur est un pc ( windows xp ) et je n' arrive pas a mettre de musique dessu, j' utilise le lecteur windows media. Pourtant mon ordinateur reconnait l' ipod. et quand je branche mon ipod a l' ordinateur l' ordinateur affiche qu'il y a de la musique sur l' ipod. mais lorsque je débranche l' ipod et que je veux écouter de la musique au casque, un signal orange/vert  clignote pendant quelques secondes, m'indiquant qu'il n'y a pas de musique sur mon ipod.
Que faire?.
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2008)

Il faut en premier que tu télécharges iTunes sur le site d'Apple puis que tu mettes de la musique dans ton iPod grâce à ce logiciel et pas un autre.


----------

